# Sulcata training?



## tortoise_luvergirl (Oct 28, 2014)

OK so I used to think Turtles/tortoises were dumb animals. People still don't believe this one! When I call my torts name or say FOOD.. she will come out of her sleeping corner and over to her food dish. Unfortunately she has also taught herself to "rear up" if she thinks I have something for her. can these torts really be trained or is Willow reacting to something else? She will even come to me from a deep sleep if called or the word FOOD is said. How did she learn to respond to me? She will only do this with me or my mother.


----------



## wellington (Oct 28, 2014)

You are the food God. I bet your mother feeds him too, right?


----------



## Tom (Oct 28, 2014)

Its called a "conditioned response". The training concept is called "classical conditioning". If the tortoise is being rewarded with something it wants (food), after performing a behavior (getting up and coming to you) then you have also been applying "operant conditioning".

Yes tortoises are trainable. To a degree any way...


----------



## tortoise_luvergirl (Oct 29, 2014)

yes Mom brings her "treats" at times ( like dandelions, clover flowers and alfafa flowers she adores).. she is really conditioned.. nice though becuz I don't have to pick her up and bring her to her food like I used to.


----------



## tortoise_luvergirl (Oct 29, 2014)

Tom said:


> Its called a "conditioned response". The training concept is called "classical conditioning". If the tortoise is being rewarded with something it wants (food), after performing a behavior (getting up and coming to you) then you have also been applying "operant conditioning".
> 
> Yes tortoises are trainable. To a degree any way...


 can you explain "operant conditioning" please? I understand the rest. kind of like "pavlov's dogs" that drooled when they heard the bell? right?


----------



## Moozillion (Oct 29, 2014)

Does she still come if you call other words that are NOT her name or "Food?"


----------



## Tom (Oct 29, 2014)

tortoise_luvergirl said:


> can you explain "operant conditioning" please? I understand the rest. kind of like "pavlov's dogs" that drooled when they heard the bell? right?



That would take a lot of typing. I'm short on time. Try an internet search.

Basically you have four elements:
Positive reinforcement
Negative reinforcement
Positive punishment
Negative punishment

Think of the positive and negative in mathematical terms, not good or bad.

Applying these concepts correctly is an exercise in operant conditioning.

Pavlov's dogs are an example of classical conditioning where you teach an animal to associate a primary reinforcer, like food, with a secondary reinforcer, like ringing a bell.


----------



## tortoise_luvergirl (Oct 29, 2014)

Moozillion said:


> Does she still come if you call other words that are NOT her name or "Food?"


 nope, I even tried it a few times.. I have to say FOOD or call her name, otherwise I am ignored.


----------



## Moozillion (Oct 30, 2014)

tortoise_luvergirl said:


> nope, I even tried it a few times.. I have to say FOOD or call her name, otherwise I am ignored.


WOW!!! That's VERY interesting!!!


----------



## DeanS (Oct 30, 2014)

Tom said:


> Its called a "conditioned response". The training concept is called "classical conditioning". If the tortoise is being rewarded with something it wants (food), after performing a behavior (getting up and coming to you) then you have also been applying "operant conditioning".
> 
> Yes tortoises are trainable. To a degree any way...


Yea...but how do you know when they've crossed the 'bridge'? Just a little trainers' humor


----------

